# Best Plasticol Supplier [UK]



## iw94 (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm looking for peoples opinions on different plasticol suppliers in the UK. I'm about to do an order of approximately 100 custom transfers, and I was wondering if anyone could help me in choosing a supplier with a good price while still being reliable and giving me good quality transfers.

All help is very much appreicated!!!


----------



## bircanboss (Nov 25, 2009)

iw94 said:


> I'm looking for peoples opinions on different plasticol suppliers in the UK. I'm about to do an order of approximately 100 custom transfers, and I was wondering if anyone could help me in choosing a supplier with a good price while still being reliable and giving me good quality transfers.
> 
> All help is very much appreicated!!!


I've used Sericol for 15 years for transfers, never had any problems.


----------

